# Predator Calls - Electronic vs Mouth



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I am sure it's been discussed before. I am curious what people's opinions are on predator calls. I have heard arguments from both camps stating that theirs are the better than the others. However, everytime I see a tv show or a video somewhere of predator hunts I see the pro staff using mouth calls and not the e-callers. I'd like to get some opinions from you; my fellow forum members. What do you prefer and why?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Not sure what shows you are watching that only use mouth calls. Les Johnson mostly does but also uses electronics. Predator Pursuit, Fox Pro and Fred Eichler on Predator Nation are almost exclusively electronic calls. Al Morris when he was with Hunters Specialties used a lot of hand calls but also used electronics. Byron South uses just electronic calls. Tony Tebbe and Kerry Carver mainly use mouth calls but only have one video each out.

I mainly use an electronic call but also use a mouth call. They all work and they all have their place. When something isnt working, change and do something different.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I like to use both. Both have their place in my opinion. If you use just one or the other it's like going fishing with only one kind of bait or lure in your tackle box. When I can't get things going I'll try just about anything. I will also use the electronic and mouth call at the same time. It just adds a different sound. Also, I take 2 or 3 different styles of mouth calls with me. Each make different sounds, pitches and volume.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

I use both. Not a scientific study, but I think I call more with mouth calls. My kill to called in ratio is higher with e-callers though.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

I have used both and have had success using both. I get more satisfaction when I call something in with a mouth call though. I sold my foxpro so I only use mouth calls now but will own another electronic caller someday to supplement my mouth calls.


----------

